# WUHAN | Haier International Plaza | 220m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Haier Group Haier - Appliances, Electronics, Air Conditioners






武汉海尔国际广场小区_海尔国际广场详细信息|二手房|租房|小区顾问(武汉链家)


武汉链家小区频道,为您提供武汉海尔国际广场详细信息,海尔国际广场位于古田商圈,参考均价:16787元/㎡,在售二手房源37套,已有267位用户关注,查询更多海尔国际广场全部户型、优质二手房源、成交记录、小区顾问、周边配套等信息.链家,连接每个家的故事.




wh-lianjia-com.translate.goog























By 被猫追杀


----------

